# Baby Peacock Bass



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey i just got this guy in the mail today!
I actueally ordered 2 of them, but his buddy died in the mail








O well im happy with this guy!
1.
View attachment 59911

2.
View attachment 59912


I will keep updated pics as he grows!

Mauls~


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice bass is it a mono.
too bad about the other one i have 3 ocellaris myself and they grow fast.
dixon


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yea. Will he be ok by himself or are they good to have in pairs?
Here's his long lost brothers
View attachment 59917


add 1 more to that! They died in shipping


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> Will he be ok by himself or are they good to have in pairs?
> [snapback]1010110[/snapback]​


No, i would make a note to get more of them(depending on what tank size, 3-12). What size tank is it in. Peacock's are AMAZING fish(i wish i had the room for one), there kinda like Piranhas mixed wit Oscars. They like to "shoal" if u will and are pretty aggressive. The smallest of them (monos are the smallest) reach bout 24-30 inches while the biggest get around 50 inches. they will grow bout 2" a month from what ive heard til there quite large. theyre one of my favorite species, i wish u good luck wit em


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok i will work on it.

ITs in a 125 gal and he will be fine in there for a year easily.

I plan, and i mean PLAN not for sure, to get a 300 gal in the wall when i get my new house. Before i move in, i'll knock some walls out and go from there.

Just an idea, but ya either way i will be getting a bigger tank down the road.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pic up, have lots of food on hand guppies, rosie red minnows etc they will eat like crazy at that size.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yea i noticed that, he's not too crazy about guppies yet, but he's all over the bloodworms, so i've been feeding him those!

I wish he was as big as yours already!


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

get a refund for the dead 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice little one 
cant wait to see what he looks like when he gets bigger


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cute little guy


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Those fish are awsome. We have 2 at work. Their about 12 inches long. I love feeding them. We even hand feed them sometimes. They rock.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Every since i saw nike's i had to get some!!! he's gonna be fun


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Updated:

Now i have 2 of these guys, heres a few pics, not much from the first one's though.

View attachment 61570

View attachment 61571

View attachment 61572


They love guppies and bloodworms, thats all they will eat, no dry food. There pretty picky

Mauls


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice... All the peacock bass I've ever owned never accepted any other than live feeders.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sweet, they one of those in the lfs near me yesterday


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

waspride said:


> sweet, they one of those in the lfs near me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get it!

haha there amazing


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

glad to hear you got 2 of em now. these things look gorgeus in large shoals. go look on aquatic predators and dieselmack has got a 125 planted tank wit these guys, it looks great!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> glad to hear you got 2 of em now. these things look gorgeus in large shoals. go look on aquatic predators and dieselmack has got a 125 planted tank wit these guys, it looks great!!!
> [snapback]1028708[/snapback]​


thanks man, ya i took your adivce. They swim together alot its pretty cool.

I will check out that website! i love looking at these guys.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great update pics


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NIKE said:


> great update pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!

Here is another pic, this guy is turning into a fatass haha! look at his belly, he just ate like 4 or 5 guppies

View attachment 61714


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

mauls said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > sweet, they one of those in the lfs near me yesterday
> ...


Not enough space.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > great update pics
> ...


they look so sweet and innocent, dont u be accusing them of killing another living creature














. there looking really nice, keep us posted!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha









i will trust me! there my favorite fish i own!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol did u ever check out that web site, that tank is pretty killer, huh?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

which one?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

well now they have ich, and there the only fish in the tank that has ich, so i rounded them up and put them in the 10 gal hospital tank, with med's

i hope they make it


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> well now they have ich, and there the only fish in the tank that has ich, so i rounded them up and put them in the 10 gal hospital tank, with med's
> 
> i hope they make it
> 
> ...


man that sucks, sorry to hear. my queen had some pretty bad ich and i just put this mardel product in there and he was fully cured in like 2-3 days.

J-Rod


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> well now they have ich, and there the only fish in the tank that has ich, so i rounded them up and put them in the 10 gal hospital tank, with med's
> 
> i hope they make it
> 
> ...










i knew this was gunna happen. P bass are VERY supceptable to diseases, one guy said he had 4 different diseases in 3 weeks. experience p bass keepers say they should be kept at a constant temp of 84-88, i duno hot warm urs was but they SHOULD be in the mind to upper 80's.

now in my personal opinion with ich that works the best is crank the temp up to about 90 and then leave the lights off for a day or 2. it usually works much better, and itsnt as hard of the fish, as meds.

i hope there ok, and from further on that u keep em it high temps


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

good luck with them


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hey where did you order him from I wanted to get one but I can find any at my lfs.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

here are some updated pics, they've grown alittle bit and there eating really well now.
View attachment 63366

View attachment 63367

View attachment 63368


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

20 days later he's getting alot more color to him.

View attachment 65608


View attachment 65609


View attachment 65610


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

very nice...!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That fish will look kick ass later on.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Is a 125 enough for life?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

waspride said:


> Is a 125 enough for life?
> [snapback]1073403[/snapback]​


no not for a full grown one


----------

